#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  قرأن كريم بأصوات رائعه

## حسام عمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فيديو جميل جدا 
لصلاة التراويح ( على ما اظن ) في احد مساجد دولة الكويت 
فعلا صوت عذب جدا جدا 
يستاهل التحميل 
لكن قبل الفيديو
لازم تحمل البرنامج اللى بيشغل الفيديو ( برنامج مفيد لكل الملفات خصوصا الصوتية )
لينك البرنامج اولا : " لينك مباشر " 
http://www.uuploadit.com/Users/ahmedsameer/vlc-0.8.2-win32.exe
وده لينك الفيديو الجميل : " لينك مباشر "
http://www.uuploadit.com/Users/ahmedsameer/BeautifulQuranrecitationinMosqueKuwait_3


منقول لاعجابي الشديد بالصوت

----------


## حسام عمر

*ده لينك الفيديو لطفل صغير يقرأ القرءان*
*صوت عذب جدا جدا*
*يستاهل التحميل* 
*http://www.uuploadit.com/Users/ahmedsameer/beautifulvoicerecitingtheQuran_30*
*لكن متنساش تحمل البرنامج*

----------


## mohamedabdel

[grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"][frame="1 80"] تشكر على المجهود والعمل الرائع[/frame][/grade]

----------


## حسام عمر

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*

----------

